# 29.5 outlaws



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

putting new outlaws on 750 bf . need help do i go with all skinnies or skinnie wide combo ? what looks better / handles better ?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have the skinny wide combo and i like it. i think it looks better than all skinnies also. JMO


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I liked skinny/wide 29.5s better than all skinnies also.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah skinny/wide. I tried wide/wide combo and it looked cool and pulled great in the slop and all, but was HARD on the front end. I switched to 10's up front and the whole riding experience just got better.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I really like the skinny/wide combo with my 31's. I just ordered a set or 30" SB skinnys. We'll see how they do. I have ran 29.5" skinnys all the way around and really liked it.


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

31" skinnies all the way around,.....slices through the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO All skinny's are only good for racing, or if you ride somewhere that has a lot of ruts and hard bottoms.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Skinnys dont do well in the bottomless mud in south louisiana.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

i like all skinnys. ive never had nething else so i cldnt tell u much bout wides. i love the looks of all skinnys too


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i run the skinny wide combo for bout a year bt the back of my bike wanted to float real bad if the tires had any air in them at all. i jus ordered sme 31s skinnies for all 4 corners and will c how i like it. if i dnt i wil be adding spacers.


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have rode both skinny/wide and all skinny's 29.5"s(which i have on my bike now), the skinny's ride 1000 X better but don't get as much bite as the wides on back, skinny/wide looks kinda dumb to me with these big tires, imo go skinnies


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

im trying to go to all skinnys if somebody wants the wides let me know

they are in really good shape.

willing to trade or sell


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

i have the skinny/wide set up any it eats really good in the gumbo type mud in Louisiana.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

well if anyone wants to swap me some skinnies for my wides im in!! they got a bout 50 miles on them with no problems


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Yall need some of these fellas,

32" s tall

Fits 14" wheel

10" wide. 

Best of all worlds.......T E R M I N A T O R' S


----------



## hudsonmicah (Mar 22, 2010)

I like em. Seems like they need more side lug though. Who makes em?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah what's the details on those tires. i'd like to get them added to our tire weight chart
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

t-ravis do u still have those wide laws?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

hudsonmicah said:


> I like em. Seems like they need more side lug though. Who makes em?


I believe "Super ATV" makes them. They look like "Super Axle Breakers" to me! Lol! Heard they were Really HEAVY. But they Look AWESOME!! I want to put them on my dads jeep 4 off-roading. :rockn:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh and i like the wide/skinny combo. JMO....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've always ran the same size all the way around.I think it looks better............
But I have a chance to buy some 30x9x14 fronts and 30x11x14 rear Mudzillas on ss212 machined rims for $800 brand new.....I'm tempted to get them.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like all skinnys on the 29.5's


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I prefer all skinnys also, wides tend to make the bike too unstable in deep water riding, which is a BIG part of my riding conditions. But for bottomless mud the wides are the way to go imo. A skinny/wide combo will handle the best on trails and dry ground.


----------

